# Painting The workshop



## Grinder (Jan 10, 2010)

Has anyone any thoughts on types of paint for the shop. I want to paint it all white inside and was wondering if I should use a ceiling paint that is non-reflective on all surfaces, or a flat white eggshell, or maybe a semi gloss. Just wondering what some others might have used. Thanks for your time.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I painted mine (walls and ceiling) with Kilz primer, then 2 coats of white, semi-gloss latex … the same stuff you would use in a kitchen or bath.

-Gerry


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I have plywood on part of my interior walls and brick on part of them. I didn't paint the brick but I painted the plywood with exterior primer coat and exterior latex. However, I'm certainly no expert but I like it. It does make the shop brighter and reflects light well.


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi
Mine is not painted but last year i put up two sheets of peg board that are white and now i keep trying to turn the lights off when they are not on…good thing

I would go with the semi gloss….....has anyone ever posted that there shop was tooo bright?

Bob


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Semi gloss or gloss they stay cleaner, are easier to clean and more moisture resitant. Latex is fine.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

wal-mart has 'high hide'
maintenance paint
in white and off white 
semi gloss or flat
i use the semi gloss
as it is washable

and for $50 for 5 gallons
it cant be beat

i lay it on thick
and don't use a primer

haven't had any problems with it 
in 11 years


----------



## Grinder (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback. I used that Kilz Primer to start with,(excellent stuff) and will have a look at Wal-Mart and check out that "high hide".


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I painted everything that doesnt move with high gloss white,including the ceiling.This was a big improvement over the flat whit it used to be.The dust doesnt stick and it looks like I added more lighting.


----------



## jjwoodshop (Jan 11, 2011)

My shop is a two car garage. this weekend I put down flooring, and am now back to organizing, again! I dont think it ever really stops. Focusing on work-flow and layout. I enjoy all that almost as much as firing up the equipment. And after all the cleaning this weekend, I almost hate to generate more sawdust right now, it looks too darn nice!

My next steps are to insulate, drywall, then paint. I have been thinking of doing a really light (and i mean really light) grey/blue color. Basically a white but with a little color. Note this "room" funtions as more than just the shop, its the man cave, hangout room, etc.

Is going non-white just a bad idea? I have a lot of light in the shop, and natural light as well…...


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

JJ-I don't see a problem with adding a little color … you're the one that will be working in there, so it needs to suit your needs and tastes.

The only reason I like the high-white semi-gloss in my garage/shop is for light and the fact that gloss and semi-gloss are easier to keep clean.

-Gerry


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

What surfaces are you painting? Sheetrock, block, concrete, plywood? Basement or garage? If you want to paint block or concrete I'd use a cement based (cementitious) paint like Thoroseal.

Be careful with the original non-water based Kilz. Yes it does works very well, but it will make you "paint drunk" and sick faster than anything outside a body shop. Good ventilation is a priority. Seeing spots and falling off your ladder is not fun - trust me on this one. -Jack


----------

